# Denon 2310 7.1 receiver



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

They have this receiver one sale at onecall for 599.00 should i get this or the onkyo 708 i was planing on getting.
Not realy interested in 3d content and the newer modle of this one is almost 900 dollers . So guys what should i do? Is 3d the only diff between these 2 receivers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would actually get a B-Stock Onkyo TX-NR808 (1100 MSRP) from Accessories4less for only around 50 Dollars more: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html I initially was going to recommend the TX-NR1007, but it seems they are sold out. Pity as it is a beast.
However, the 808 is a current model and is HDMI 1.4 and while 3D might not be of interest now, you never know down the road.

It gives you THX Certification and Post Processing, Preamp Outputs, Internet Radio/Firmware Updates, DLNA for streaming Music from your PC and more. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So Onkyo is better? I thought that denon had better sound quality.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the Onkyo is a much better value. As far as sound quality, that is all subjective anymore. I had a Pioneer Elite SC-05 that I thought was the best I had ever heard, I went with an Onkyo 3007 and have to say that as far as sound quality goes, they are pretty much equal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Snead said:


> So Onkyo is better? I thought that denon had better sound quality.


Hello,
5 years ago, I probably would have agreed with you. However, since Denon was sold and merged with Marantz, McIntosh, Snell, and others, the Build Quality has gone the wrong direction.

Denon used to make AVR's with heavy duty Amplifier Sections. However, lately their AVR's have been on a major diet. The 2000 Dollar AVR-4310 weighs about the same as the AVR-3808CI while offering 2 additional channels of amplification. Same thing with the 1200 Dollar AVR-3805.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

If you google the Denon 2311 6th avenue shows a coupon code for $577 that doesn't appear to work anymore during check out. But if you call them direct, you may be able to still get the deal. The best way to get a deal from 6th avenue is to call them direct. I bought a 2309 from them a couple of years ago and was happy with it. Besides, Onk's usually run hot and I don't like that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sound quality is all in the ears of the beholder. Price, features and build quality are not.


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

bambino said:


> Sound quality is all in the ears of the beholder. Price, features and build quality are not.


And your point is?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Read the above posts and you will understand my point.:T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I will see what the Onkyo does for me it's on it's way I I don't like it I'll go with the Denon. Oh does the thx certification matter?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you made a good choice.:T As far as the THX certified, it means nothing to me but Jungle Jack would have a much better answer then mine and be able to explain it more in depth.
Good luck with the AVR, enjoy.:sn:


----------

